# Lynnhaven fishing pier (My first Drum) 9-27-15



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

Went to Lynnhaven Pier and caught my this beauty around 930 PM. 50inches of fun


----------



## 757_Fisherman (May 29, 2015)

Great fish. I'm hoping to get me one soon. I plan on going to Lynnhaven this weekend. What bait did you catch him on?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Sweet...congrats!


----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

757_Fisherman said:


> Great fish. I'm hoping to get me one soon. I plan on going to Lynnhaven this weekend. What bait did you catch him on?


Used cut spot head


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice one!


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

slpezy said:


> Went to Lynnhaven Pier and caught my this beauty around 930 PM. 50inches of fun
> View attachment 16528


AWESOME! Were the spot still hitting last night?


----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

hawaii50 said:


> AWESOME! Were the spot still hitting last night?


Spot was never ending on Sunday.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Awesome. Given the huge numbers of reds showing up in unusual spots this year, the run further south is going to be insane this year. Let's just hope this tropical storm doesn't hose everything.


----------



## ThisFish (Apr 24, 2005)

slpezy said:


> Went to Lynnhaven Pier and caught my this beauty around 930 PM. 50inches of fun
> View attachment 16528



Nice fish, I caught a little one around 31", was fishing big chunks of bunker on my heaver rods and he passed them up and decided that he wanted the little piece of mullet filet on a tiny size 6 hook I was fishing on my 8lb light tackle rod, 10 minutes later and a pretty epic battle I landed him. My sister's boyfriend has the pic, I will see if he will email it to me this evening and post it.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats on the bull! Nice fish!


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Awesome! Caught my first puppy there a few years ago on a spot head. Lynnhaven Pier has been dead all year until this past week.


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful healthy looking fish. Congrats!!!


----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

The smile says it all. That's what it's all about! Congratulations.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice fish... When you're catching spot, the drum aren't far away. A spot head is real good drum bait.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

dude that drum is a monster awesome job!!!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

wow didn't know they were still grabbing'em that big out there.. congrads


----------

